# One mans vow to protect humanity's worst enemy



## saratoga (Feb 8, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-7-2010
*Source:* Sunday Monitor

Even though the human population has hardly given them a chance to survive, ‘Kazibwe the Snakeman’ has sworn to protect reptiles and set up a conservation area to that effect , writes Martin Ssebuyira


.....I particularly like the line _receiving specialised skills on how to rescue a snake from human attack_.....wish our papers would write like that more often.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2010)

What a great article,
this guy deserves more recognition.
Thanks Greg


----------



## vjstalgis (Feb 8, 2010)

Great read. Thanks. It's good to know there are people actually making an effort.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 9, 2010)

What the?????
I mean, I've at least heard of the others, as ridiculous as they are, but "Snakes milk cows"? 
Has anyone ever heard that rot before? Is that a "common myth"?



> _Some common snake myths:
> 
> The Death Adder has a sting in its tail.
> Snakes hypnotise their prey.
> ...


----------



## womapyth (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes , I have heard this story from dairy farming people about 40 years ago.

They should have known better. The snakes hang around dairies because of the rats that pick up the cow feed.


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Nov 25, 2011)

those myths are bloody hilarious!!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> What the?????
> I mean, I've at least heard of the others, as ridiculous as they are, but "Snakes milk cows"?
> Has anyone ever heard that rot before? Is that a "common myth"?


I've heard it before, and worse. There was a recent news article where some "advice" in the comments section was, if bitten, to rub milk onto the bite site. This in turn, leads to the question "how do some people learn how to turn the computer on?"


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 25, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> What the?????
> I mean, I've at least heard of the others, as ridiculous as they are, but "Snakes milk cows"?
> Has anyone ever heard that rot before? Is that a "common myth"?


Yep, thats why the Milk Snake is called the Milk Snake. They were thought to drink milk from cows udders.


----------



## longqi (Nov 25, 2011)

The one about milk is actually possibly based on fact
In Africa breast feeding women have an absolute fear of cobras 
In India most handlers feed cobras milk for every second feed

So quite possibly there is/was some truth in this??


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 25, 2011)

Kazibwe better watch his back, calling himself 'snakeman'. I smell litigation!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2011)

The thing about milk is it only comes from mammals and a lot of snakes "might" and i mean might associate the smell of milk with a litter of rodents.


----------

